# Puppy pics... Payaso (American Bully) *pic heavy*



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

Check out this boy's progress over the last 5 months... Got my HYPE to see him at a year.

Day 1










































































































































New shots!! taken just minutes ago.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG what a cute pup. He looks like he's gunna be a big boy  great shots


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

he looks great!


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

A few more "body shots" of him, i just notice i dont really have any side views-


















































Thanks guys! I apprecaite your comments on him. I love this little dog.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow he's really beautiful are his eyes blue it's hard to tell.


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

His eyes were blue as a pup but over the last few months they have turned a greenish hue, i would call it hazel, but it has brown to it... its weird, but cool.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow, what a CUTIE! He is beautiful!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

very very very very CUTE!


how old was he when you got his ears done?!
they look good


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

what a cute looking dog..great color..thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

My boy Dosia was like that too he had blue eyes for a minute and then they were a lite green. They look yellow now but you can see a green ring around the yellow.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

That is a very good looking pup ! I can't wait to see him progress, he's gona be a stunner!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww. He's a cutey face.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

He's so cute.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Man he looks great where did you find this little guy? How is the rest of the crew? I seen old man diesel in the back! lol, stick around this time man.


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I love the little brute. a big part of our equation is getting him a job to do, this dogs drive is crazy. he is a VERY aggressive chewer too. I can say that to date he has not had a single accident in the house tho. he has never even squatted to try to go in the house, he goes to the front door and signals every time... i would never have dreamed that housebreaking a pup could be this easy. I hope all his training goes this well.


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> Man he looks great where did you find this little guy? How is the rest of the crew? I seen old man diesel in the back! lol, stick around this time man.


I didnt find him... i made him. I own his mother and a friend of mine owns his father. There were only two pups, him and his sister. I kept him and she kept his sister. I had a pretty specific goal in mind when i decided to breed Indigo and so far i got exactly what i was looking for. If he keeps growing the way that he is i iimagine he will have the extreme muscle mass of his sire but with the structure and density of his mother... at least that is how it is turning out to date. the same goes for his sister, though she has more of a extremely short and wide structure. I want to keep a athetic build as i work with my dogs, so i need leg and drive. I already have move him from the rag to the bite pillow and he is doing great. we will get him out on the field this summer and get some pics. I wont do any sleeve work for a while but he is off to an amazing start.

The crew is doing REALLY good. Diesel is 6 now, and even at 6 runs around and acts like he is still 2. other than having some insanely bad breath he is a picture of health. Kaz (my fila) is 2 and other than being WAY too damn big he is also doing very well in his training. I did unfortunately have to place Ro. he is no longer here. He is doing really well though, i see him all the time. he has a great dad that only has one dog so he gets tone of one-on-one and has really blossomed in the last few months.

I have been M.I.A. for a while, huh? Ill try to stick around this time, lol.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds good man, your boy looks good to id love to see how he will grow up. But ya man stay put lol you have some cool dogs.


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

That stage where pups get a high rear and you get nervous that he's gonna stay that way. Nice doggy, any pics of the other pup too?


----------

